# Uk made fox call



## Mattuk

http://www.foxcalluk.co.uk

Has anyone seen a call like this? I've just ordered one.

They are only $25 delivered to the USA!


----------



## Yotehntr

I've seen similar but I don't have any experience with one. The ones I've seen were wood on the side... I'll try to dig up a pic.. LOL seems like they could've used a better fox pic though!


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah I know I saw that!


----------



## youngdon

Let me know what you think Matt, I've got a spot that is loaded with fox. I'm still scrimping for that Hackberry and Buffalo from Brad though.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Made in the UK? Pffft.... can't be worth a hoot! You know we only buy from China!


----------



## youngdon

LOL Yeah I'll bet there's not a lick of lead in that call either.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> LOL Yeah I'll bet there's not a lick of lead in that call either.


With no weight to it, I bet it feels like a piece of junk!


----------



## youngdon

Let us know if it works Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh I will do!


----------



## knapper

Without a picture my guess is that it will be a tweed color of some type.


----------



## youngdon

LOL Thanks Knapper !!


----------



## On a call

Hey those are great calls !! They are loud and true. I love mine.


----------



## Mattuk

knapper said:


> Without a picture my guess is that it will be a tweed color of some type.


Thanks knapper give him more fuel!


----------



## girlhunter

Hey there Chris Miller i reckon it doesn't matter what it's like as long as it works, after all I've had a good result a time or two by just squeaking on the back of my hand LOL. But each to their own, of course.

I think a range of calls is best and I do have a couple similar to the one Matt was talking about. Very successful they are too but I buy mine fromhttp://www.bestfoxcall.co.uk/ cos they're cheaper. Given how temperamental foxes are you can never have enough different calls.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to Predator Talk girlhunter.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum girlhunter.


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome girlhunter, from across the pond. Fair warning--you harvest a fox you take and post a pic or you endure ridicule lol.


----------



## On a call

Yeppers...welcome Girl share some stories.


----------



## Mattuk

Got it today, very lightweight and well made. It sounds fantastic, we'll see tonight!


----------



## youngdon

What do they use as a reed material Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

I have no idea Don, sorry.


----------



## girlhunter

Thanks for your warm welcome guys. Lots of stories to tell you on behalf on my other half who shoots plenty of foxes with a 223, but most of the time only lets me hold the lamp LOL. But I'm working on it...


----------



## youngdon

You just reach right over there and take the gun from him and thrust the lamp into his hands and tell him here you go big boy it's your turn to be bright.


----------



## Mattuk

I'd love to see Roberta shoot but the .243 scares her!


----------



## youngdon

You'll be needing a 223 then ?


----------



## Mattuk

No she's happy enough with the lamp.


----------



## Furtaker

Thats a first to see one call that. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Mattuk

The Thread *It Works* well that was a fox called in the first night I had it so it got off to a good start!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WELCOME GIRLHUNTER-----I like the sound of the call---thanks for sharing-----------sb*


----------



## Mattuk

No worries Skip, It sound good to the ear!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I'm going to order one for this fall hunting-------------sb*


----------



## Mattuk

Jolly good get in there Skip!


----------



## valleyboy

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site, and can highly recommend the Foxcall hand caller. I have used one with great success for about two years now. It's simple to use, and it can produce many different pitch levels.
Regards
Steve. (Wales, UK)


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to Predator Talk Steve.


----------



## bones44

Looks like a bottle opener. LOL I hope it works for you guys. Welcome Girlhunter and Valleyboy !!


----------



## hassell

Also a Welcome to PT, enjoy.


----------



## Mattuk

Tonight I called a fox in from 900 yards with this call but I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## youngdon

Sure you do Matt, if you didn't you wouldn't have posted about it. Come on ...... tell the story.... if you don't then we'll just have to make something up.

Did you fall out of your highseat and.....


----------



## Mattuk

No I got a click from the set trigger as the safety was still on.







:roflmao:


----------



## knapper

That does not sound right.


----------



## On a call

Well shooting them is only part of the hunt.

Personally I really enjoy calling...if you called a fox in from 900 yards I think you did really well Matt. Good going.

Better than forgetting to load your gun.


----------



## Mattuk

Well thank you Brian but if I was just out to look at them I'd take the camera! It was stupid and I'm still kicking myself now. What a numpty!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have a call very similiar to that exact call. I have had it for years and it does make various sounds dependinding on pressure applied with your teeth and the amount of force used in blowing the call. Mine was made by P.S.Olt company. Works hands free and is very light. My grandsons can even make it work!!! Matt we need the picture of you right after the click of the trigger as those are the priceless moments we all cherrish the most!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Yes thank you Rodney, it wasn't a pretty sight!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea thats like walking in to make a set letting everything quite down get ready to start callin and find you left the ammo on the truck seat. Those are choice word moments.


----------



## Mattuk

The words weren't very pleasant!

I questioned my parentage and suggested the physicality impossible!


----------



## winston61

hate to break it to you brother, but you could have gotten it from allpredatorcalls.com for $9.95 + shipping.


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea thats like walking in to make a set letting everything quite down get ready to start callin and find you left the ammo on the truck seat. Those are choice word moments.


I keep a whole box in my back pack along with my ecall--hard to forget it that way.


----------



## Mattuk

winston61 said:


> hate to break it to you brother, but you could have gotten it from allpredatorcalls.com for $9.95 + shipping.


Welcome to PT winston61. So whats the postage and import tax to the uk then?


----------



## youngdon

winston61 said:


> hate to break it to you brother, but you could have gotten it from allpredatorcalls.com for $9.95 + shipping.


Welcome to the forum winston61.


----------

